# Jamaica Me Crazy Shrimp



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="97%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=message><WMFILTERED>Found this one a few years back and thought i'd throw it out there since Ihaven't given a fishing report in a while but at least I can make ya drewl.</DIV>6 wooden skewers,soaked in water for at least an hour to prevent burning.</DIV>24 Jumbo shrimp(the bigger the better)</DIV>1/2cup firmly packed brown sugar</DIV>8tbls. butter,cut up</DIV>1/2 cup myers dark rum</DIV>4tbls. dijon mustard</DIV>2 cloves minced garlic</DIV>1tbls white vinegar</DIV>1/4 tsp ground cinnaman</DIV>1/4tsp ground cloves</DIV>1/4tsp black pepper</DIV>1/8tsp salt</DIV></DIV>Clean and butterfly shrimp and set aside. Mix remaining ingredients and place in saucepan and bring to a boil(keep an eye on it since it will try and boil over and make a mess) Lower heat to a simmer for 5 minutes till it becomes a syrupy mixture and remove from heat. Stick shrimp on skewers and baste with mixture when ready to cook. Brush grill grate with oil and turn on high. Cook shrimp for 2to4 minutes per side and brush the mixture on them before turning saving remainding sauce for dippin.</DIV>Some extra tips: Do not,I repeat,do not breathe the mixture in while its cooking. Instant headache and hangover will occur since your cooking the alcohol out of the rum. For those that don't drink alcohol,fear not since the alcohol will be evaporated during the cookin process,we only want the flavor of rum in the mix.. You can double everything up for twice the shrimp but don't put any more cloves in since they are kind of potent but I would suggest that for larger portion a second or third batch of mix would work out much better.</DIV>Bonapatsomethin:letsdrink</DIV>Anyone want to try it first hand,I may just make it for the next wed.night meeting.</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds good Lt Dan, I wonder if Bubba had that recipe?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

No Forrest,Bubba didn't include this one in the script.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds good...got my mouth watering for some now Dan.


----------

